# INFO wanted



## semi47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello folks,, Hey i saw a table at a resturant one time made out of pine even hade the bark on the outside edge, It had fly fishing hooks inpeded in the table ,, It was coated with a clear coating but it was thinck can anyone tell me how that was done??? Freman (semi47):help:


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi
it was proberly a two pack polyU. mixed a pored on to the table after the every thing was put on to the table. other people here on this site may have the name for the product for were you are.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Most likely, the table you saw was done with fiberglass resin. The resin can be applied like varnish, or poured to create a thick layer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Ralph

You can get it from auto parts stores/craft stores...the best place is the auto parts outlets in come in gal.cans with the hardener in a tube,, you just mix the two parts and put in on the top ,just a note you don't want to stir it in ,you don't want to make air bubbles, mix it like you are making butter the old way  but with care..  you will also need a edge, made with hvy. cardboard/wood sticks and wax paper, works well ..

Note ,,,,,make only one pour, do a bit of math but do over mix, more than want is called for don't over use the hardener it will take longer to setup but it will give a bit more time to get it flat...if you get a air bubble use a pin to pop it b/4 it sets up.. 


Hope this helps 

========


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*resen and hardner*

i have poured 100's of cypress clocks and tables I only buy from a craft shop now I used to have a supplyer that carried it in 50 gal barrels Their's don't turn to the off color It stay's clear and bright Mix1/2 and 1/2parts If you want to make it set up quicker mix a little more hardner in the mix As far as bubbles go they have a spray they call bubble breaker But you can use a small Propane torch and use the flame as a bubble breaker Just feather the flame probly a couple inches away from the pour Don't get it to hot in one spot keep the tortch moving Do this after probly 15 min and than again in another 15 that should be enouth You will see the bobbles break Don't get the flaim to close or you will bubble the mix When that happen's just scrape the what i will call a bad spot out and just pour over It will flatten out and you will not set it at all That is what i like about this apoxy mix Also try and put a cover the top as close as you can to keep dust spot's for settleing on the piece If a big dust spot or bug get in and it set's up Just sand out and do a complete pour You will never know anything was their Like i said i have poured so much Don't get it in your eye's or you will go blind You can't stop the curring of the mix Use safty glass's The only thing to clean a brush or get it off your hand's is HAND cleaner Nothing else that i found for cleaning that work Good luck I guess i covered most of the information del


----------

